# Riddles!



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

Solve the riddle above and post a new one.

Let's start!


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

18!


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

You're right


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Because I’ve been watching Brooklyn 99!

There are twelve people, 1 is slightly heavier than the rest.
To determine the odd person out you have a see saw that you can only use 3 times.
How do you determine the heavy person?


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Compare two sets of six each, and eliminate the lighter group;
compare two sets of three each from the remaining six, and eliminate the lighter group;
compare any two of the remaining three, and pick the heavier one, or, if they're the same, eliminate both and pick the third guy.

I don't know any riddles. You ask one, next person.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Pippi said:


> Compare two sets of six each, and eliminate the lighter group;
> compare two sets of three each from the remaining six, and eliminate the lighter group;
> compare any two of the remaining three, and pick the heavier one, or, if they're the same, eliminate both and pick the third guy.
> 
> I don't know any riddles. You ask one, next person.


There’s two types of people in the world.
Those that cant extrapolate.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Shrodingers drink said:


> There’s two types of people in the world.
> Those that cant extrapolate.


I know a farmer who's outstanding in his field.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

A is hot, B is cold. B is young, A is old. B drives the world's tears, And A dries them up, A comes for breakfast and B comes to sup. What are A and B


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm not sure, but this is my answer:

A: Sun
B: Moon

Is it right @Saiyed Handsome **** ?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

SilverNautilus said:


> Is it right @Saiyed Handsome **** ?


 Yes!


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

*FIND ALL THE INCONSISTENCIES IN THE FOLLOWING IMAGE:*









Sorry, I honestly don't have the answer. I don't know how many there are in total.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

SilverNautilus said:


> *FIND ALL THE INCONSISTENCIES IN THE FOLLOWING IMAGE:*
> 
> View attachment 842477
> 
> ...


1) broom closet in fridge
2) clock numbers go counter-clockwise
3) window: night; door: daytime
4) window: curtains are outside of frame
5) garden: carrots hanging from tree
6) calendar: week goes from Wednesday to Tuesday
7) calendar: June has an extra, 31st day
8) books stored under sink instead of pipes
9) chair: missing foot in front
10) boy: one shoe, one slipper
11) vacuum is a lawnmower, or some kind of device w/out a bag
12) lady: one short sleeve, one long

Not sure it these are supposed to be inconsistencies:
13) sink: one hot faucet & one cold faucet _Apparently, sinks used to have this._
14) boy: only one pants cuff rolled up
15) vacuum/lawnmower: in addition to no bag, also has no cord, but maybe it's not an electric one... but what's that loop thing?


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

SilverNautilus said:


> *FIND ALL THE INCONSISTENCIES IN THE FOLLOWING IMAGE:*
> 
> View attachment 842477
> 
> ...





Pippi said:


> 1) broom closet in fridge
> 2) clock numbers go counter-clockwise
> 3) window: night; door: daytime
> 4) window: curtains are outside of frame
> ...



Good. I'll add a few more, numberless...

Clock also has a #25 at the top instead of the #12
Refrigerator opens with a key instead of a handle
Handle on open cabinet is on wrong side
Closed cabinet has no handle at all
In addition to no pipes, there's no sink basin under the sink cabinet
I'm guessing that thing the girl is using is actually a floor polisher, but she's using it on the rug instead of the kitchen floor
Armchair in the kitchen


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

I like this one...

There are four girls in a room. Aria is playing chess, Daria is reading, and Maria is sleeping. What is the fourth girl doing?


----------



## .555005 (Mar 25, 2020)

playing chess?


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi @Pippi and @xwsmithx
Thanks for your answers! 

I'll mention one more:

1) Apparently there is no front door. It could be a sliding door, however, this would be unusual, since it would have to be installed outside the house and then it could not be locked inside.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

SilverNautilus said:


> Hi @Pippi and @xwsmithx
> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> I'll mention one more:
> ...


I just assumed the door was open & to the right, out of frame. There's still no latch, though, so you're right.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

xwsmithx said:


> Good. I'll add a few more, numberless...
> 
> Clock also has a #25 at the top instead of the #12
> Refrigerator opens with a key instead of a handle
> ...


LOL I assumed the knob on the inside of the cabinet door was part of some kind of locking latch.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Candid213 said:


> playing chess?


 That was my first thought too, but Aria could be playing against a computer.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Candid213 said:


> playing chess?


Yes! Your turn to ask a riddle.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Pippi said:


> LOL I assumed the knob on the inside of the cabinet door was part of some kind of locking latch.


My grandparents had latches like that one, so I recognize it. They would turn the catch at the side of the cabinet, but there would be no mechanism on the inside of the cabinet door at all.


----------



## .555005 (Mar 25, 2020)

xwsmithx said:


> Yes! Your turn to ask a riddle.


Do I have to create my own?


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

SilverNautilus said:


> *FIND ALL THE INCONSISTENCIES IN THE FOLLOWING IMAGE:*
> 
> View attachment 842477
> 
> ...


I'll ask the ladies for an opinion on this one... would she really be doing housework in her nylons? She seems over-dressed in any case, but that could just be the 1950s feel of the thing.

Also, the entire pattern/color scheme screams "WRONG!" to me, but there are/were people that are that lacking in taste to combine all those horrible colors and patterns in one room. So I don't know if that counts or not.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Candid213 said:


> Do I have to create my own?


I copied & pasted, with just a variation in names.


----------



## .555005 (Mar 25, 2020)

If you throw me out a window, you’ll leave a grieving wife.

Bring me back, but through the door,

and give someone a new life.

What am I?

This one should be pretty obvious after some thought.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

xwsmithx said:


> I'll ask the ladies for an opinion on this one... would she really be doing housework in her nylons? She seems over-dressed in any case, but that could just be the 1950s feel of the thing.
> 
> Also, the entire pattern/color scheme screams "WRONG!" to me, but there are/were people that are that lacking in taste to combine all those horrible colors and patterns in one room. So I don't know if that counts or not.


Especially the heels.

I let that stuff pass as not being so much inconsistent as just style choices.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Candid213 said:


> If you throw me out a window, you’ll leave a grieving wife.
> 
> Bring me back, but through the door,
> 
> ...


I'm not good with riddles, but I think I got this one... It's the letter "n". Take "n" out of "window" and you get "widow". Put "n" into "door" and you get "donor".

An oldie but a goodie... what do you have sitting down that you don't have standing up?


----------



## DazzlingDexter (Apr 13, 2020)

SilverNautilus said:


> Solve the riddle above and post a new one.
> 
> Let's start!


13?


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

18 is the right answer


----------

